# قَؤول



## El Siciliano

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

لقد رأيت بيتا يقول: 

**إذا مات فينا سيدٌ أقام سيّد / قأوول لما قال الكرامُ فَعول

هل الكلمة قأوول في الشطر الثاني من البيت اختراع الشاعر؟ هل يحاول أن يلحعب بالكلمات حتى تكون هناك قافية؟ 

وشكرا، 

الصقلي* ​


----------



## إسكندراني

أظن إني سمعت «قأوأل» من قبل لكن لست متأكداً


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو لي أن قاوول صحيح، على وزن فاعول، لست بحاجة إلى الهمزة ولكن إن أردتها فهي قاؤول


----------



## El Siciliano

*بارك الله فيكما يا زميليّ، 

وهناك سؤال آخر: ما معنى قاؤول؟ هل يلعب الشاعر بالكلمات؟ هل هي مجرد قافية أم هناك معنى معين؟

وشكرا* ​


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنها صيغة المبالغة من قال، أي أنه كثيرا يقول ما قال الكرام، ليست شائعة جدا في الفصحى الحديثة ولكنها صحيحة، وهي شائعة في بعض اللهجات العاميّة، مثلا في العراق يستعملون هذه الصيغة كثيرا


----------



## El Siciliano

*ألف شكر، عزيزي ...ه
*​


----------



## WadiH

mahaodeh said:


> يبدو لي أن قاوول صحيح، على وزن فاعول، لست بحاجة إلى الهمزة ولكن إن أردتها فهي قاؤول



الكلمة في الحقيقة هي قَؤول على وزن فَعول، وليست قاؤول
(هناك خطأ إملائي لديك فالهمزة ينبغي أن تكون على واو وليس على ألف)
الوزن لا يستقيم أصلاً بفاعول فالبيت على البحر الطويل فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن
وهو كما ذكرتم صيغة مبالغة من قائل
والبيت من قصيدة مشهورة للشاعر اليهودي العربي السموأل بن عادياء

أما سؤالك يا صقلي، فإنه يكثر في الشعر العربي (بما في ذلك الشعر العامي في جزيرة العرب) اشتقاق كلمات على أوزان صحيحة ولكن غير مستخدمة بكثرة لجذرٍ ما
يعني مثلاً جذر قال صيغة المبالغة المعتادة منه هي (قوّال) على وزن فعّال
لكن الشاعر استخدم وزن (فعول) لأنه أنسب للقافية على الرغم من عدم استخدام هذا الوزن مع جذر قال عادةً
لكن وزن فعول يستخدم بكثرة مع جذور أخرى فلا نقول إنه خطأ لكنه خروج عن المعتاد
وهي كما ذكرت أشبه بالرخصة الشعرية


----------



## El Siciliano

wadi hanifa said:


> الكلمة في الحقيقة هي قَؤول على وزن فَعول، وليست قاؤول
> (هناك خطأ إملائي لديك فالهمزة ينبغي أن تكون على واو وليس على ألف)
> الوزن لا يستقيم أصلاً بفاعول فالبيت على البحر الطويل فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن
> وهو كما ذكرتم صيغة مبالغة من قائل
> والبيت من قصيدة مشهورة للشاعر اليهودي العربي السموأل بن عادياء
> 
> أما سؤالك يا صقلي، فإنه يكثر في الشعر العربي (بما في ذلك الشعر العامي في جزيرة العرب) اشتقاق كلمات على أوزان صحيحة ولكن غير مستخدمة بكثرة لجذرٍ ما
> يعني مثلاً جذر قال صيغة المبالغة المعتادة منه هي (قوّال) على وزن فعّال
> لكن الشاعر استخدم وزن (فعول) لأنه أنسب للقافية على الرغم من عدم استخدام هذا الوزن مع جذر قال عادةً
> لكن وزن فعول يستخدم بكثرة مع جذور أخرى فلا نقول إنه خطأ لكنه خروج عن المعتاد
> وهي كما ذكرت أشبه بالرخصة الشعرية



ألف شكر، يا وادي، على الدرس الثمين القيم. فعلا، العربية بحر واسع وعميق لا يمكن استيعابه في عمر واحد. 
الصقلي


----------



## Mahaodeh

wadi hanifa said:


> الوزن لا يستقيم أصلاً بفاعول فالبيت على البحر الطويل فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن



أغبطك يا وادي على قدرتك على تمييز أوزان بيوت الشعر، أحب الشعر ولكن ما عندي "أذن موسيقية".


----------

